# Problems with nausea and constipation



## beans42 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi:I am a 42 year old male who has IBS-C. My problem is I am now taking Ducolax- only 3 days so far to get get rid of a fecal impaction also with pain and gas plus nausea I keep having. I am able to move my bowels. (It comes out all watery and looking pretty disgusting.) Anyway, I still have gas and nausea that seems "stuck" in me. If I take a simethicone tablet, things get WAY WORSE as it seems this just makes the stomach pains and pressure that much worse. I also use citrucel once a day and have been using this for 7 years. Why is the simethicone making things worse and is their a good way to get rid of that "blocked gas" and nausea feeling? Will this go away if i take the Ducolax for 14 days as my physician directed??? Thanks for any help anyone can give me.I also tried Ginger tea, but this had little effect.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might try the motion sickness meds that are over the counter, or a digestive enzyme with pancreatic enzymes in the mix to see if that helps settle the stomach. It may be worth trying a ginger capsule if that has more ginger all at once than the tea.Not sure why simethicone would make things worse, but it only works on gas it is with, so gas in the colon isn't effected until the stuff gets that far.I would follow the doctor's recommendations and see where you are at when you complete the course of treatment. They may need to evaluate you if that isn't enough. It should be for most people, but might not be. Sometimes an impaction can cause nausea as you can't move things along properly while it is going on. So it may get a lot better once you really have things moving again.


----------



## beans42 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I was in the e/r tonight as the nausea and pain were really bad. They tolf me that my impaction was there and it was really high up???? It wasn't in the lower colon where you can break it up. She had me go home with go-lytely, which after drinking 1 gallon of that junk, I think everything including my organs are out! Hopefully this does the trick.....Thanks again,Beans


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi mateHere is a list of things that may hlep you with the nausea. they sure as hell helped me!!! hope you feel better soon.1.. A prokinetic. Motilium or metoclopramide. motilium (Domperidone) isnt available in the U.S but is available in canada by mail order. it speeds up the transit of food through the stomach and digestive system and kills nausea for about 4 hours at a time. it dosent cause an upset stomach either.2.. Pepto bismol (OTC)3.. Gaviscon (OTC)4.. Ginger tea is realy really good.5.. deep abdominal breathing slowly6.. avoiding triger foods that upset your stomach, and avoiding high acidity foods.7.. sipping coca cola helps. i dont know what ingreedient it is but there is something in coke that deals with nausea. (Honestly, google it!!)8.. vitamin B12 suppliments help intrinsic factor in the stomach, which can help all sorts of stomach problems.9.. a good but mild probiotic either in yoghurt or capsual form. you may feel initially worse but after a few days to a few weeks you may see some stunning differences. stay away from pre biotics though, alot of people dont get on with them. trial and error i guess.10.. Mint tea can help, but on the other hand it can also make things worse, so again it is trial and error.11. eating smaller meals, or as i have taken to doing, grazing on food through out the day. this dosent suit everybody, but it works for my stomach. try it and see.12.. making sure that you are adequately hydrated. dehydratiion to any extent can cause nausea and it wont go away untill you have rehydrated. took me a long time to work this out.13.. anxiety and worry/panic can also cause nausia. i know its a viscious circle but try and stay calm, think about something else, do a cross word, plan a round the world trip, anything that diverts your mind from focusing on how you are feeling. this can be easier said than done!14.. SEA BANDS. use teh P6 Pressure points on teh inner wrists. cheap and available in most pharmacys and on ebay. they work extremely well for 80% of people.15.. eating something dry like toast or a cracker. dosent always work, but worth a try.16.. DO NOT SMOKE. if you somek, stay off em untill teh nausea passes. having a smoke will create more stomach acid and loosen teh sphinctor at the top of the stomach which wont help things.17.. ANTI HYSTEMINES. taking some pyriton or benadryl may help. CheersIan


----------



## asherwood78 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello!I have IBS-C with chronic constipation as well. When I get reallty constipated I also get very nauseous. You are not alone.IanRamsay had alot of good tips.Here is what I did. I got to the point of feeling so sick, ehausted, in pain, run down and bloated that I swallowed my pride and went to a naturopathic clinic that does colon cleanses and gives nutritonal/herbal advice.Turns out I was highly impacted with fecal matter and nothing was moving at all. All the toxic waste in my colon was just sitting there being absorbed into my body and making me feel ill. These cleanses made me feel 100% better and so much more energenic and my nausea is gone! They are very soothing and safe.I found out people with chronic constipation need to be careful of what we eat. Things such as refined sugar,white and whole wheat flour (which has a lot of gluten. ), processed foods are all hard on the colon and are very sticky. (our bodies were not made to eat these processed foods!) They start to build up causing constipation and impaction. Its a viscious cycle. Try to use other flours like Millet, Rye, Spelt, Kammut, Rice. You said you are bloated alot? You may very well have a food alergy which is very common amung us IBS ers.I'm dairy intolerant which also made my constipaion worse. It would be a good idea to get tested for allergies or just start to take certain foods out of your diet one by one for a few weeks to see if you feel less bloated and constipated.I would recomend that you stop with the citrucel as phyillium can make your constipation worse!The dolcolax is a stimulant laxitive that is very hard on your body. I've used it before and felt like I was very ill. I'd advice you to use something more gentel like Milk of Magnesium, as my doctor recomended. Same effect, less cramping and feeling sick. Get good probiotics, digestive enzymes and use fresh GROUND FLAX SEED! 1 TBS a day in yogurt or oatmeal, smoothies, soups, homemade breads etc..is good for fiber and it doesn't add bulk to your stool so it moves through you easier. Bran can make your stool very bulky! Just get a little coffee grinder because fresh ground flax seed(meal) has so many cancer fighting anti-oxidants and are so good for you! The preground may have lost alot of nutrients in the shuffle from store to home, etc.I'm from Canada and use herbs when I can. They are so helpful. I like the RENEWLIFE brand. You can go to www.nationalnutrition.ca to buy them. I use CLEANSEMORE every night to achieve a movement and it is gentle and non-habitforming as with other laxitives.Aloe vera gel juice or caps are soothing to the intestinal tract and reduce inflamation, aids in constipation and is in general good for you.I'm looking into getting acupuncture for my IBS as this is sopposed to have very good results!I'm open to anything that will make me feel better! I know this all seems daunting right now. Just keep trying things and researching online to see what works for you. Hope this helps!God bless!


----------

